# How to read 2010 ADA 216.2 for braille requirements



## Yikes (Oct 20, 2017)

From the 2010 ADA Standards:
_216 Signs
216.1 General.  Signs shall be provided in accordance with 216 *and shall comply with 703*._
To me, that sounds like it has to comply with the entire section 703.

It then says:
_216.2 Designations.  Interior and exterior signs identifying permanent rooms and spaces shall comply 
with *703.1, 703.2, and 703.5*. _
Question: when 216.2 skips over / does not mention either 703.3 (braille) and 703.4 (mounting location) mean that we DON'T have to follow 703.3 or 703.4?
Or does the statement in 216.1 "shall comply with 703) trump all, and require compliance with all of 703 no matter what?


----------



## steveray (Oct 20, 2017)

We get it all always in CT...

(Add) 1110.5 Interior signage. Interior signs, when provided, that designate permanent rooms
and spaces shall be raised text characters and Braille, designed and located in accordance with
ICC/ANSI A117.1. Mounting location for signage shall be such that any person approaching the
signage will not encounter protruding objects, or stand within the swing of any door.

I would have to see all of those sections to make a guess...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 22, 2017)

Yikes, I supposed by now you've read 703.2. Raised characters shall comply with 703.2 and shall be duplicated in braille complying with 703.3. Raised characters shall be installed in accordance with 703.4

All is well and be as right as rain!


----------



## Yikes (Oct 24, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Yikes, I supposed by now you've read 703.2. Raised characters shall comply with 703.2 and shall be duplicated in braille complying with 703.3. Raised characters shall be installed in accordance with 703.4
> 
> All is well and be as right as rain!


Doh!  I swear my eyes skimmed right over "and shall be duplicated in Braille".  Thanks!


----------

